# Confused



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

So my husband told me
His ex don't hurting his credit if she pay right time. Only reason difficult prove car loan and rental house because she didn't pay right away and it was difficult prove and nothing to do with his credit. 

He is house still connected with her.
And he want remove his name from old house because he want sell but she doesn't want to sell. 

I told him, she live under ur name it will going to hurting us, he said it's not.

Am I the one not understand?


----------



## Hope4us55123 (Jun 1, 2021)

Yoni said:


> So my husband told me
> His ex don't hurting his credit if she pay right time. Only reason difficult prove car loan and rental house because she didn't pay right away and it was difficult prove and nothing to do with his credit.
> 
> He is house still connected with her.
> ...


If his name is on her account or visa versa, they are connected.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

If two people borrow money together, the creditor is not going to just let one person "remove his or her name" from the debt without paying off the debt. He needs to sell the house to her, let her get a mortgage, and pay him off. 

Why was this matter not handled in his divorce settlement?

He can more than likely file suit to partition the property. The only solution may be to sell and divide the proceeds. If she wants to buy him out then, so be it.

You're not getting or understanding the whole story.


----------

